# Barley making it through



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

my new little double tail got put in my sorority this morning and when i came home was bullied to the point where she looked dead, all of her fins were destroyed and was missing lots of scales. i felt so bad that i dont even know what to do about her injuries =,( any advice would be greatly appreciated :sob:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would try some BettaFix to help heal her wounds.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

okay thank you, should i remove the aggressive female that attacked her or just the new girl?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would remove the one that was attacked.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

I would remove the one that attacked so the attacked one dosen't get stressed out or harmed by the net.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

should i put her back later on or separate her completely?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know. It probably messed up the pecking order when you added the new one. You could try it and keep an eye on them and remove her again if there is a problem.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

there was just two in there then i added this one and she got attacked and when i removed her my second of the two was getting attacked so i just removed the aggressive one all together. i guess she is too aggressive. =(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You need at least 4 females to spread out the aggression. I suggest getting another female.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

okay ill go get another, as soon as i can get all my homework done =P always love an excuse to get another betta =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What size is your tank? You need at least a 10 gallon for a sorority to work.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

Splinter492 said:


> okay ill go get another, as soon as i can get all my homework done =P always love an excuse to get another betta =D


 can you tell me some i ran out of excuses around the 3rd one lol :-D


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

its a 10 gallon, say mom dramaqueen on the betta forum said i need at least 4 bettas in this tank for them to be happy and not kill eachother.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

To Splinter's mom: It would really be best, in orderfor the sorority to work, to have 4 or more females to spread out the aggression so they will be happy and not kill each other. lol


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

the poor girl died over night (R.I.P). =,(
thanks for the excuse thingy lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

lots of fish dieing this week... so sad


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

im so sad =,( she was so amazing! probably the only double tail female iv seen where i live.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

im sorry about your girl


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks for the support guys =)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Splinter492 said:


> thanks for the support guys =)


It's what we're here for


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

=D


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

once you hang here enough scaning the posts you learn how to heal bettas


----------

